# Broscience General



## guitaardvark (Jun 13, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD_44xEEDjU&list=UUduKuJToxWPizJ7I2E6n1kA

For those who haven't seen him, Dom Mazzetti AKA The Brofessor, is absolutely hilarious. Most of his jokes are very true observations I see at the gym every time I go.

Also share your general lifting/broscience humor.


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 13, 2014)

Dude said Jack 3D lolololol


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 13, 2014)

The Crossfit one is one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 14, 2014)

All of his videos are pure gold especially "evolution of the gym bro". Spot on on everything he says hahaha.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 14, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> Dude said Jack 3D lolololol



I honestly hear people say this more than "Jacked", which baffles me.

Also, the "you don't need to lift heavy, you just need to look like you lift heavy" thing is dumb as shit. I've never understood that mentality. Look, I want to be huge. But I want to be stronger than I look, quite honestly. If I ever reach 200 lbs, I want to be pushing exponentially higher than that weight. That's what makes the most sense to me.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't usually like 'gym humour' but always enjoyed this guy's vids, never fail to inspire a laugh



MikeH said:


> I honestly hear people say this more than "Jacked", which baffles me.
> 
> Also, the "you don't need to lift heavy, you just need to look like you lift heavy" thing is dumb as shit. I've never understood that mentality. Look, I want to be huge. But I want to be stronger than I look, quite honestly. If I ever reach 200 lbs, I want to be pushing exponentially higher than that weight. That's what makes the most sense to me.



His whole channel is intentionally non-factual for entertainment purposes, but if you were just voicing your distaste for the concept then I agree


----------



## Redoubt9000 (Jun 14, 2014)

That dick skin bit.. holy christ I almost lost it. Thanks for the shares!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 15, 2014)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> His whole channel is intentionally non-factual for entertainment purposes, but if you were just voicing your distaste for the concept then I agree



Oh, I know the videos are. But I've seen guys who genuinely believe that, and I have no clue why anyone would want to be like that, other than trying to look good for women.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 16, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Oh, I know the videos are. But I've seen guys who genuinely believe that, and I have no clue why anyone would want to be like that, other than trying to look good for women.



That is exactly the reason why. Stronger-than-appears works well for me, being manlet status (5'7)


----------



## MikeH (Jun 21, 2014)

&#8230;..What?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 23, 2014)

oh whoops, didn't realise it was unclear

I meant that the people who are jacked but couldn't knock out a crate of packing peanuts are that way precisely because they only lift to look good for women.

The second sentence was me saying that being a short dude I much prefer being stronger than my appearance might let on


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 23, 2014)

^

Mike's "...What?" was in response to a spambot that basically copied what he had written earlier in the thread. I'm guessing the account and it's posts were banned/deleted.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 23, 2014)

... 


"...I cried during the Titanic too...except my tears came out my dick."


----------



## MikeH (Jun 23, 2014)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> oh whoops, didn't realise it was unclear
> 
> I meant that the people who are jacked but couldn't knock out a crate of packing peanuts are that way precisely because they only lift to look good for women.
> 
> The second sentence was me saying that being a short dude I much prefer being stronger than my appearance might let on



Yeah, I got what you were saying. There was another post in between ours that got deleted.


----------



## Alfrer (Jun 25, 2014)

This guy is pure gold hahaha his sound effects are just nasty


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually I'm in that group that doesn't care how much I can lift but want's to look strong and muscular.
I definitely don't do it for the women, but instead because it's a standard I myself have become conditioned to over the years.
It's not as if one would be very muscular and have very little strength at all, that's just not happening.

It has more to do with the mentality you apply to the reps as they're being performed.
If you're trying just to lift the weight for the sake of it then you'll likely not develop the muscularity that you would if you were to apply the "feel approach" to the reps.

I really don't see either approach as better or worse.
One just concentrates on neurological adaption more, and the other on hypertrophy.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 25, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Actually I'm in that group that doesn't care how much I can lift but want's to look strong and muscular.
> I definitely don't do it for the women, but instead because it's a standard I myself have become conditioned to over the years.
> It's not as if one would be very muscular and have very little strength at all, that's just not happening.
> 
> ...



IIRC you're like the hugest dude on the forum though, so it's definitely working


----------



## Winspear (Jun 25, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Actually I'm in that group that doesn't care how much I can lift but want's to look strong and muscular.
> I definitely don't do it for the women, but instead because it's a standard I myself have become conditioned to over the years.



Agreed. I think most people started lifting for the same kind of reasons so I don't see why it's a problem  Personally I'm just getting hugely into powerlifting and actually caring about strength myself, but my main goal is certainly aesthetic and it definitely isn't anything to do with women haha


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm definitely a Brotege. The gym buddies one is the first one I saw and it was amazing. I love the constant ripping of crossfit.

My girlfriend got me one of the Dom shirts for my birthday...this one specifically:


----------



## t_rod (Jun 25, 2014)

I think focusing on the neurological adaptation directly leads to hypertrophy. If your able to fire the neurons more strongly and also recruit previously unused neurons then you end up working your muscles much harder, so they have to grow. It really pays to concentrate intently on each movement when you lift IMO. Also takes some training on its own to gain that concentration, but once you have its great. It allows me to lift for shorter periods of time than previously and still get a great workout. I really don't have the time to spend an hour in the gym, so making the most out of ~30 mins has been my pursuit.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm not saying that every guy who wants to be big is a jock douche on an angry pussy hunt. I want to be big as well, but it's always made more sense to develop strength so that your size comes after. I want to look like a god damn house. But I want to be as strong as the bulldozer that knocks it down as well.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 25, 2014)

MikeH said:


> I'm not saying that every guy who wants to be big is a jock douche on an angry pussy hunt. I want to be big as well, but it's always made more sense to develop strength so that your size comes after. I want to look like a god damn house. But I want to be as strong as the bulldozer that knocks it down as well.



Yeah, you're sure to get both with time and dedication.

To your point, there are those guys that only do arms and shoulders, we've all been urked by them at the gym . No legs, no barbells, no full-body lifts of any kind .


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 25, 2014)

t_rod said:


> I think focusing on the neurological adaptation directly leads to hypertrophy. If your able to fire the neurons more strongly and also recruit previously unused neurons then you end up working your muscles much harder, so they have to grow. It really pays to concentrate intently on each movement when you lift IMO. Also takes some training on its own to gain that concentration, but once you have its great. It allows me to lift for shorter periods of time than previously and still get a great workout. I really don't have the time to spend an hour in the gym, so making the most out of ~30 mins has been my pursuit.



This can be very true.
That's one reason I'm a big believer in pushing/pulling as hard as possible on every single rep, from a stopped position.

I've seen so many guys (usually because they're after a certain rep number) coasting through 3/4 of the set, and not really becoming 100% engaged until the final 2-3 reps. IMO that's just wasting the first 5-8 reps, in a way.
I've always figured that if the weight is too light to safely explode, then add more weight.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 25, 2014)

That's why I love squatting. When done correctly, every rep is like a singular exercise in itself. It's really hard to springboard yourself off of yourself.

And yeah, guys who don't work legs are the worst types of humans. Don't get me wrong, my legs aren't big, but I've got pretty decent quad and calf definition, and they're solid as rocks. It's quite apparent when a guy is benching 315 and his legs are smaller than mine that there's been more than one skipped leg day.


----------

